# How's my form??



## Python014 (Oct 10, 2013)

What do you guys advise I work on? Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

1) put an arrow on the ground, pointed at the target

2) put your shoes MUCH MUCH closer together, say 12-inches apart, to get the legs VERTICAL

3) hang a plumb bob...a string with a weight on the end, to the MIDDLE of your t-shirt collar
....*LEAN FORWARDS*...stand on your LEFT leg only...until you can get the plumb bob to hit a quarter (coin) on the floor CENTERED between your ankles.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Here ya go.

I attached a plumb bob to the bottom of your t-shirt neckline.

So,
does this look like the plumb bob
is CENTERED between your ankles?

So,
you will need to COMPLETELY unbend your bow arm elbow...

so,
you will need to ROTATE your bow hand so the knuckles are at 45 degrees

so you are going to need to stand on ONE LEG (your left leg)
and lift the heel of your RIGHT shoe 6-inches above the floor...and only the TIP of your right shoe touches the ground
(this will get you to stand up straight REALLY FAST)..

and probably need to drop the draw length 1/2-inches shorter...EVEN when you stand up straight.

Yup,
the string will no longer touch your nose,
with a DL 1/2-inch shorter.

Now,
if you completely UNBEND your elbow (left side)
maybe you can get the END of the black tube (arrow shaft)
to land directly UNDER the corner of your mouth (also happens to be the fRONT curvature position of your eyeball).


----------



## Python014 (Oct 10, 2013)

Ok thanks! I'll work on what you said and put up another pic tomorrow


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Not to dis the very good recommendations you will get from Nuts&Bolts online, but judging from the targets in the background, you shoot at a club or shop with some pretty respectable shooters. Why not get some hands-on coaching from one of them?? A little bit of pocket change or a lunch or two placed in that direction can put you way ahead of the game, if you desire. :wink:


----------



## Python014 (Oct 10, 2013)

montigre said:


> Not to dis the very good recommendations you will get from Nuts&Bolts online, but judging from the targets in the background, you shoot at a club or shop with some pretty respectable shooters. Why not get some hands-on coaching from one of them?? A little bit of pocket change or a lunch or two placed in that direction can put you way ahead of the game, if you desire. :wink:


That's what I would like to work towards eventually but I don't really have time right now


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Python014 said:


> That's what I would like to work towards eventually *but I don't really have time right now*


Archery is full of compromises, sacrifices, and choices...... There are no shortcuts.


----------

